

How to fund a Startup. - cfontes
http://paulgraham.com/startupfunding.html

======
cfontes
Hi, I am really interested in how to sell your first rounds... Like I got an
offer for my startup from a ex boss he wanted to give me $300k for 30% of the
company, valuing it in $1.000.000

I don't think this is a good deal 30% seams a lot, but as I don't know a lot
about how the other companies are doing I am quite lost.

Anybody have some experience to share ? how much did you give from your
company for you first investor ?

